# China steps in to replace the US in Africa



## Tommy Tainant

Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump

Soft power.

Nobody does anything for nothing.

Isolationism is not a valid strategy.


----------



## JGalt

Tommy Tainant said:


> Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump
> 
> Soft power.
> 
> Nobody does anything for nothing.
> 
> Isolationism is not a valid strategy.



What "isolation" are you talking about? President Trump has expanded military operations in Africa.

Trump expands U.S. military powers in Africa with Somali offensive

US War In Africa: Trump Prepares Military For Combat In Somalia

Using Special Forces Against Terrorism, Trump Seeks to Avoid Big Ground Wars

Trump Administration Plans Economic And Military Offensive Against Africa


----------



## Sunni Man

China has been making deals and signing contracts for land and natural resources all over Africa for the last couple of decades.

To blame it on Trump is idiotic.  .....


----------



## Lastamender

Islam steps in to replace  British law.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Sunni Man said:


> China has been making deals and signing contracts all over Africa for the last couple of decades.
> 
> To blame it on Trump is idiotic.  .....


The Chinese aint calling these countries shitholes.


----------



## JGalt

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> China has been making deals and signing contracts all over Africa for the last couple of decades.
> 
> To blame it on Trump is idiotic.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese aint calling these countries shitholes.
Click to expand...



Ask any Chinese businessman or worker who gets sent by his company to there. I'm sure there are plenty of Chinese words for "shithole".


----------



## westwall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> China has been making deals and signing contracts all over Africa for the last couple of decades.
> 
> To blame it on Trump is idiotic.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese aint calling these countries shitholes.
Click to expand...





Sure they are.  And they are treating them as such as well.  The Chinese go in, subvert the local governments, and then take over.  The population is nothing more than slave labor.  Just like back home in China.  You need to get out more dude, you're colossally ignorant.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump
> 
> Soft power.
> 
> Nobody does anything for nothing.
> 
> Isolationism is not a valid strategy.



And that is the word for it. The US RETREATS thanks to Trump. 

And in global politics there is never a vacuum that goes unfilled. China and Russia are forever ready to fill any void left by the US.


----------



## westwall

IsaacNewton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump
> 
> Soft power.
> 
> Nobody does anything for nothing.
> 
> Isolationism is not a valid strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is the word for it. The US RETREATS thanks to Trump.
> 
> And in global politics there is never a vacuum that goes unfilled. China and Russia are forever ready to fill any void left by the US.
Click to expand...






Feel free to point to a vacuum that china is filling.  Even Mr. Robot the TV show, seems to be far more informed about China and its African adventures than you clowns.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

JGalt said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> China has been making deals and signing contracts all over Africa for the last couple of decades.
> 
> To blame it on Trump is idiotic.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese aint calling these countries shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ask any Chinese businessman or worker who gets sent by his company to there. I'm sure there are plenty of Chinese words for "shithole".
Click to expand...

The Chinese are pouring money into these countries as a long term strategy. They arent doing it because of some sense of altruism.
I doubt that Trump Could spell "altruism". Or strategy.


----------



## westwall

Tommy Tainant said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> China has been making deals and signing contracts all over Africa for the last couple of decades.
> 
> To blame it on Trump is idiotic.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese aint calling these countries shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ask any Chinese businessman or worker who gets sent by his company to there. I'm sure there are plenty of Chinese words for "shithole".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Chinese are pouring money into these countries as a long term strategy. They arent doing it because of some sense of altruism.
> I doubt that Trump Could spell "altruism". Or strategy.
Click to expand...






Wow.  Did you figure that out all on your own?  China have been slowly taking over Africa for thirty years.  Nice to see you're finally catching up.


----------



## Sunni Man

While the U.S. has been spending 100's of billions of dollars to build military bases around the world and kicking down the doors of 3rd world farmers looking for terrorists.

The Chinese have been going all over Africa and South America building schools, hospitals, and paving roads for the local population. Which has resulted in lucrative mining contracts and long term leases on natural resources.   .....


----------



## Death Angel

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> China has been making deals and signing contracts all over Africa for the last couple of decades.
> 
> To blame it on Trump is idiotic.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese aint calling these countries shitholes.
Click to expand...



Is Africa now becoming the yellow man's burden?


----------



## rightwinger

China is looking like they have stable, responsible leadership

The U.S. is not


----------



## Sunni Man

IsaacNewton said:


> And that is the word for it. The US RETREATS thanks to Trump.
> 
> And in global politics there is never a vacuum that goes unfilled. China and Russia are forever ready to fill any void left by the US.


Obozo threw up the white surrender flag years ago when Putin made him look like a chump over the "red line" in Syria.

 Blaming Trump is retarded.  .....


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Sunni Man said:


> While the U.S. has been spending 100's of billions of dollars to build military bases around the world and kicking down the doors of 3rd world farmers looking for terrorists.
> 
> The Chinese have been going all over Africa and South America building schools, hospitals, and paving roads for the local population. Which has resulted in lucrative mining contracts and long term leases on natural resources.   .....


US  foreign policy has held the world back for decades.


----------



## Lastamender

rightwinger said:


> China is looking like they have stable, responsible leadership
> 
> The U.S. is not


Through your eyes. I don't see through your eyes. Trump is not playing kick the can. He seems to be about getting things done.


----------



## MrShangles

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> China has been making deals and signing contracts all over Africa for the last couple of decades.
> 
> To blame it on Trump is idiotic.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese aint calling these countries shitholes.
Click to expand...


You talk to all Chinese today, how do you know then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastamender

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the U.S. has been spending 100's of billions of dollars to build military bases around the world and kicking down the doors of 3rd world farmers looking for terrorists.
> 
> The Chinese have been going all over Africa and South America building schools, hospitals, and paving roads for the local population. Which has resulted in lucrative mining contracts and long term leases on natural resources.   .....
> 
> 
> 
> US  foreign policy has held the world back for decades.
Click to expand...

Who would you prefer as the worlds super power?


----------



## JGalt

Sunni Man said:


> While the U.S. has been spending 100's of billions of dollars to build military bases around the world and kicking down the doors of 3rd world farmers looking for terrorists.
> 
> The Chinese have been going all over Africa and South America building schools, hospitals, and paving roads for the local population. Which has resulted in lucrative mining contracts and long term leases on natural resources.   .....



While China has been doing exactly that, they've also been flooding Africa and the Middle East with Chinese-made AK-47's. There's something like 70 million of them in the world today, made in China as well and Russia, Bulgaria, Romania, North Korea. Most of them you'd find in Africa came from China.


----------



## Sunni Man

Tommy Tainant said:


> US  foreign policy has held the world back for decades.


Held the world back from what?   ....


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lastamender said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the U.S. has been spending 100's of billions of dollars to build military bases around the world and kicking down the doors of 3rd world farmers looking for terrorists.
> 
> The Chinese have been going all over Africa and South America building schools, hospitals, and paving roads for the local population. Which has resulted in lucrative mining contracts and long term leases on natural resources.   .....
> 
> 
> 
> US  foreign policy has held the world back for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would you prefer as the worlds super power?
Click to expand...

Wales.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Sunni Man said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> US  foreign policy has held the world back for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> Held the world back from what?   ....
Click to expand...

Progress.


----------



## Sunni Man

rightwinger said:


> Progress.


What kind of Progress??  ......


----------



## Lastamender

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the U.S. has been spending 100's of billions of dollars to build military bases around the world and kicking down the doors of 3rd world farmers looking for terrorists.
> 
> The Chinese have been going all over Africa and South America building schools, hospitals, and paving roads for the local population. Which has resulted in lucrative mining contracts and long term leases on natural resources.   .....
> 
> 
> 
> US  foreign policy has held the world back for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would you prefer as the worlds super power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wales.
Click to expand...

Walesistan? I don't think so. Answer seriously. Would you prefer Russia, China, or Mecca?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lastamender said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the U.S. has been spending 100's of billions of dollars to build military bases around the world and kicking down the doors of 3rd world farmers looking for terrorists.
> 
> The Chinese have been going all over Africa and South America building schools, hospitals, and paving roads for the local population. Which has resulted in lucrative mining contracts and long term leases on natural resources.   .....
> 
> 
> 
> US  foreign policy has held the world back for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would you prefer as the worlds super power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walesistan? I don't think so. Answer seriously.
Click to expand...

It would be a better world.
However I think I would prefer the US to China. The Chinese are not nice people.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> US  foreign policy has held the world back for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> Held the world back from what?   ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progress.
Click to expand...




Sunni Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progress.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of Progress??  ......
Click to expand...

Peace and prosperity.
Middle east is as damaged now as Latin America was during the 70s.


----------



## Lastamender

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the U.S. has been spending 100's of billions of dollars to build military bases around the world and kicking down the doors of 3rd world farmers looking for terrorists.
> 
> The Chinese have been going all over Africa and South America building schools, hospitals, and paving roads for the local population. Which has resulted in lucrative mining contracts and long term leases on natural resources.   .....
> 
> 
> 
> US  foreign policy has held the world back for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would you prefer as the worlds super power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walesistan? I don't think so. Answer seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be a better world.
> However I think I would prefer the US to China. The Chinese are not nice people.
Click to expand...

I thought you would pick Mecca, oops, Wales already has.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lastamender said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> US  foreign policy has held the world back for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> Who would you prefer as the worlds super power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walesistan? I don't think so. Answer seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be a better world.
> However I think I would prefer the US to China. The Chinese are not nice people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you would pick Mecca, oops, Wales already has.
Click to expand...

What you know about Wales could be written inside a thimble.


----------



## Lastamender

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would you prefer as the worlds super power?
> 
> 
> 
> Wales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walesistan? I don't think so. Answer seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be a better world.
> However I think I would prefer the US to China. The Chinese are not nice people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you would pick Mecca, oops, Wales already has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you know about Wales could be written inside a thimble.
Click to expand...

I know that whales have blowholes, is that just a coincidence?


----------



## rightwinger

Lastamender said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China is looking like they have stable, responsible leadership
> 
> The U.S. is not
> 
> 
> 
> Through your eyes. I don't see through your eyes. Trump is not playing kick the can. He seems to be about getting things done.
Click to expand...


Globally, Trump is openly mocked and not trusted

He is in over his head


----------



## Lastamender

rightwinger said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China is looking like they have stable, responsible leadership
> 
> The U.S. is not
> 
> 
> 
> Through your eyes. I don't see through your eyes. Trump is not playing kick the can. He seems to be about getting things done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Globally, Trump is openly mocked and not trusted
> 
> He is in over his head
Click to expand...


And you know this how? You are repeating the big lie the MSM and the networks are repeating.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Tommy Tainant said:


> Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump
> 
> Soft power.
> 
> Nobody does anything for nothing.
> 
> Isolationism is not a valid strategy.



LOL! Isolation?  We have our claws dug in to every corner of this planet.


----------



## rightwinger

Lastamender said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China is looking like they have stable, responsible leadership
> 
> The U.S. is not
> 
> 
> 
> Through your eyes. I don't see through your eyes. Trump is not playing kick the can. He seems to be about getting things done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Globally, Trump is openly mocked and not trusted
> 
> He is in over his head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know this how? You are repeating the big lie the MSM and the networks are repeating.
Click to expand...


See how Trump had to cancel his trip to longtime ally England yesterday?
You know England, the country we saved in WWII

They are outraged that THIS President would set foot in their country


----------



## fncceo

Tommy Tainant said:


> *China steps in to replace the US in Africa*



May G-d give them joy of it.


----------



## nat4900

JGalt said:


> Ask any Chinese businessman or worker who gets sent by his company to there. I'm sure there are plenty of Chinese words for "shithole".




Eternal moron........are you comparing what a Chinese businessman may say to what a buffoon like Trump has stated???

Did China's president Xi Jinping call Africa a shit hole?


----------



## Lastamender

rightwinger said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China is looking like they have stable, responsible leadership
> 
> The U.S. is not
> 
> 
> 
> Through your eyes. I don't see through your eyes. Trump is not playing kick the can. He seems to be about getting things done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Globally, Trump is openly mocked and not trusted
> 
> He is in over his head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know this how? You are repeating the big lie the MSM and the networks are repeating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See how Trump had to cancel his trip to longtime ally England yesterday?
> You know England, the country we saved in WWII
> 
> They are outraged that THIS President would set foot in their country
Click to expand...

And they are letting their culture disintegrate before their eyes. Can you find an example I should worry about?


----------



## fncceo

nat4900 said:


> Did China's president Xi Jinping call Africa a shit hole?



How did you know he didn't?

狗屎洞


----------



## Lastamender

nat4900 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask any Chinese businessman or worker who gets sent by his company to there. I'm sure there are plenty of Chinese words for "shithole".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal moron........are you comparing what a Chinese businessman may say to what a buffoon Trump has stated???
> 
> Did China's president Xi Jinping call Africa a shit hole?
Click to expand...

Anyone like Durbin in the Chinese government has been killed. So we will never know.


----------



## nat4900

fncceo said:


> How did you know he didn't?




Oh well, I guess THAT "wins" the argument, right???.....LOL

How do you know that Trump doesn't call you a fucking moron for joining his cult?


----------



## fncceo

nat4900 said:


> How do you know that Trump doesn't call you a fucking moron for joining his cult?



Sticks and stones ...


----------



## Manonthestreet

Tommy Tainant said:


> Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump
> 
> Soft power.
> 
> Nobody does anything for nothing.
> 
> Isolationism is not a valid strategy.


So you're in favor of industrial colonialism?


----------



## anotherlife

Manonthestreet said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump
> 
> Soft power.
> 
> Nobody does anything for nothing.
> 
> Isolationism is not a valid strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're in favor of industrial colonialism?
Click to expand...


African countries prefer the Chinese by far to the Americans and Europeans.  This is because China doesn't have the bad tradition of colonial mastery, plus the Chinese credit and business terms are much more friendly to local corruption practices.  The Chinese are worse for the people though there.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tommy Tainant said:


> Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump
> 
> Soft power.
> 
> Nobody does anything for nothing.
> 
> Isolationism is not a valid strategy.



When I was in Masaru, capital of Lesotho, I went up to the new parliament building which was nearly finished. The Chinese were working on it. This is a country whose lowest HIV/AIDS region has a 19% rate. The capital estimates that 50% of child bearing aged women have the disease. 

And the Chinese go and build a new parliament building. 

They're going to control the world soon.


----------



## frigidweirdo

anotherlife said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump
> 
> Soft power.
> 
> Nobody does anything for nothing.
> 
> Isolationism is not a valid strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're in favor of industrial colonialism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> African countries prefer the Chinese by far to the Americans and Europeans.  This is because China doesn't have the bad tradition of colonial mastery, plus the Chinese credit and business terms are much more friendly to local corruption practices.  The Chinese are worse for the people though there.
Click to expand...


China also doesn't tell people off about Human Rights. China wants something, you can slaughter half your population, China doesn't care.


----------



## PredFan

Tommy Tainant said:


> Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump
> 
> Soft power.
> 
> Nobody does anything for nothing.
> 
> Isolationism is not a valid strategy.



It’s amusing and exposes the left for the hypocrites they are that when the US gets involved in another country, they yell “Interventionist! Colonialist!” But when we pull out they  yell “Isolationist”. 

You frauds hate peoples who know history.


----------



## rightwinger

Lastamender said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China is looking like they have stable, responsible leadership
> 
> The U.S. is not
> 
> 
> 
> Through your eyes. I don't see through your eyes. Trump is not playing kick the can. He seems to be about getting things done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Globally, Trump is openly mocked and not trusted
> 
> He is in over his head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know this how? You are repeating the big lie the MSM and the networks are repeating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See how Trump had to cancel his trip to longtime ally England yesterday?
> You know England, the country we saved in WWII
> 
> They are outraged that THIS President would set foot in their country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are letting their culture disintegrate before their eyes. Can you find an example I should worry about?
Click to expand...

British culture is just fine

Our ability to spread our culture and values around the globe is crippled


----------



## anotherlife

frigidweirdo said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump
> 
> Soft power.
> 
> Nobody does anything for nothing.
> 
> Isolationism is not a valid strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're in favor of industrial colonialism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> African countries prefer the Chinese by far to the Americans and Europeans.  This is because China doesn't have the bad tradition of colonial mastery, plus the Chinese credit and business terms are much more friendly to local corruption practices.  The Chinese are worse for the people though there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China also doesn't tell people off about Human Rights. China wants something, you can slaughter half your population, China doesn't care.
Click to expand...


Maybe that is the right way of thinking though.  High ideals kill more people than profiteering and greed.


----------



## Lastamender

rightwinger said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Through your eyes. I don't see through your eyes. Trump is not playing kick the can. He seems to be about getting things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globally, Trump is openly mocked and not trusted
> 
> He is in over his head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you know this how? You are repeating the big lie the MSM and the networks are repeating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See how Trump had to cancel his trip to longtime ally England yesterday?
> You know England, the country we saved in WWII
> 
> They are outraged that THIS President would set foot in their country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are letting their culture disintegrate before their eyes. Can you find an example I should worry about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> British culture is just fine
> 
> Our ability to spread our culture and values around the globe is crippled
Click to expand...

Most Left wing fools say we have no culture. That is what Sweden said. Look where they are. And to deny Britain is caving to Islam is ridiculous and you know it.


----------



## frigidweirdo

anotherlife said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump
> 
> Soft power.
> 
> Nobody does anything for nothing.
> 
> Isolationism is not a valid strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're in favor of industrial colonialism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> African countries prefer the Chinese by far to the Americans and Europeans.  This is because China doesn't have the bad tradition of colonial mastery, plus the Chinese credit and business terms are much more friendly to local corruption practices.  The Chinese are worse for the people though there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China also doesn't tell people off about Human Rights. China wants something, you can slaughter half your population, China doesn't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe that is the right way of thinking though.  High ideals kill more people than profiteering and greed.
Click to expand...


Well.... people seem to want to kill no matter what their claim to think. 

I'm not sure if the high ideals of the US have killed more people than the Nazis or the Soviets etc. Though, the US is no saint even though it claims to promote Human Rights.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

PredFan said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump
> 
> Soft power.
> 
> Nobody does anything for nothing.
> 
> Isolationism is not a valid strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s amusing and exposes the left for the hypocrites they are that when the US gets involved in another country, they yell “Interventionist! Colonialist!” But when we pull out they  yell “Isolationist”.
> 
> You frauds hate peoples who know history.
Click to expand...

We are discussing "soft power" here. You seem to not understand that.
Do you think the war on terror is helped when trump describes Africa as a shithole ? Is it just possible that we may need to work with these countries to save lives ?


----------



## Unkotare

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> China has been making deals and signing contracts all over Africa for the last couple of decades.
> 
> To blame it on Trump is idiotic.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese aint calling these countries shitholes.
Click to expand...






You think not?


----------



## Unkotare

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the U.S. has been spending 100's of billions of dollars to build military bases around the world and kicking down the doors of 3rd world farmers looking for terrorists.
> 
> The Chinese have been going all over Africa and South America building schools, hospitals, and paving roads for the local population. Which has resulted in lucrative mining contracts and long term leases on natural resources.   .....
> 
> 
> 
> US  foreign policy has held the world back for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who would you prefer as the worlds super power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Walesistan? I don't think so. Answer seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be a better world.
> However I think I would prefer the US to China. The Chinese are not nice people.
Click to expand...



More racism from the brainless left, as usual.


----------



## TheParser

As another poster implied, the People's Republic of China is welcomed by many African countries, for it does not lecture them on democracy.

The Chinese government is very frank: It feels that Western-style democracy is not  suitable for China (and by implication, for developing nations).

As other posters pointed out, too, China is interested in only *one* thing: Getting much needed natural resources that are badly needed as China  continues to become an economic powerhouse.


*****

In my opinion, there Is one area where China will NOT do well: media.  China is spending big money promoting radio programs and print magazines extolling the greatness of China. I do not think that Chinese media can ever compete with Western media.


----------



## PredFan

Tommy Tainant said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump
> 
> Soft power.
> 
> Nobody does anything for nothing.
> 
> Isolationism is not a valid strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s amusing and exposes the left for the hypocrites they are that when the US gets involved in another country, they yell “Interventionist! Colonialist!” But when we pull out they  yell “Isolationist”.
> 
> You frauds hate peoples who know history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are discussing "soft power" here. You seem to not understand that.
> Do you think the war on terror is helped when trump describes Africa as a shithole ? Is it just possible that we may need to work with these countries to save lives ?
Click to expand...


It makes no difference. The left wouldn't see it as "soft power" at all if we were doing it. to deny that simple fact is just lying.


----------



## xyz

Tommy Tainant said:


> Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump
> 
> Soft power.
> 
> Nobody does anything for nothing.
> 
> Isolationism is not a valid strategy.


It's been happening for a few years now, even under Obama.

Now they have an extra push, but they have been investing in things like infrastructure projects, power stations, also cultural programs to teach Mandarin, and scholarships in China for Africans.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

xyz said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump
> 
> Soft power.
> 
> Nobody does anything for nothing.
> 
> Isolationism is not a valid strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been happening for a few years now, even under Obama.
> 
> Now they have an extra push, but they have been investing in things like infrastructure projects, power stations, also cultural programs to teach Mandarin, and scholarships in China for Africans.
Click to expand...

I dont think that the Chinese are being altruistic here but surely they cant be worse than the western powers ?


----------



## xyz

TheParser said:


> In my opinion, there Is one area where China will NOT do well: media.  China is spending big money promoting radio programs and print magazines extolling the greatness of China. I do not think that Chinese media can ever compete with Western media.


I don't take their news seriously, but when I've been really bored I've watched documentaries (not about the Communist period) on CCTV. I've watched  historical dramas too.


----------



## anotherlife

frigidweirdo said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump
> 
> Soft power.
> 
> Nobody does anything for nothing.
> 
> Isolationism is not a valid strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're in favor of industrial colonialism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> African countries prefer the Chinese by far to the Americans and Europeans.  This is because China doesn't have the bad tradition of colonial mastery, plus the Chinese credit and business terms are much more friendly to local corruption practices.  The Chinese are worse for the people though there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China also doesn't tell people off about Human Rights. China wants something, you can slaughter half your population, China doesn't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe that is the right way of thinking though.  High ideals kill more people than profiteering and greed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.... people seem to want to kill no matter what their claim to think.
> 
> I'm not sure if the high ideals of the US have killed more people than the Nazis or the Soviets etc. Though, the US is no saint even though it claims to promote Human Rights.
Click to expand...


I think the high ideals of the USA are not high but rather practicalities.  They serve individual survival.  The bill of rights says life Liberty happiness.  The Nazis and the Soviets, now those are real high ideals.  They say fraternity and equality and other bullshit.


----------



## evenflow1969

JGalt said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> China has been making deals and signing contracts all over Africa for the last couple of decades.
> 
> To blame it on Trump is idiotic.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese aint calling these countries shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ask any Chinese businessman or worker who gets sent by his company to there. I'm sure there are plenty of Chinese words for "shithole".
Click to expand...

The chinese all ready live in a shit hole I am not sure they would notice any difference from home!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

rightwinger said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> China is looking like they have stable, responsible leadership
> 
> The U.S. is not
> 
> 
> 
> Through your eyes. I don't see through your eyes. Trump is not playing kick the can. He seems to be about getting things done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Globally, Trump is openly mocked and not trusted*
> 
> He is in over his head
Click to expand...


Well, that makes two of you!


----------



## evenflow1969

evenflow1969 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> China has been making deals and signing contracts all over Africa for the last couple of decades.
> 
> To blame it on Trump is idiotic.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese aint calling these countries shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ask any Chinese businessman or worker who gets sent by his company to there. I'm sure there are plenty of Chinese words for "shithole".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chinese all ready live in a shit hole I am not sure they would notice any difference from home!
Click to expand...

I kind of like the fact that I can get away with calling a place a shit hole without getting into trouble but the famous can not. You see I knew there was an advantage to being average!


----------



## frigidweirdo

anotherlife said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're in favor of industrial colonialism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African countries prefer the Chinese by far to the Americans and Europeans.  This is because China doesn't have the bad tradition of colonial mastery, plus the Chinese credit and business terms are much more friendly to local corruption practices.  The Chinese are worse for the people though there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China also doesn't tell people off about Human Rights. China wants something, you can slaughter half your population, China doesn't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe that is the right way of thinking though.  High ideals kill more people than profiteering and greed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.... people seem to want to kill no matter what their claim to think.
> 
> I'm not sure if the high ideals of the US have killed more people than the Nazis or the Soviets etc. Though, the US is no saint even though it claims to promote Human Rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the high ideals of the USA are not high but rather practicalities.  They serve individual survival.  The bill of rights says life Liberty happiness.  The Nazis and the Soviets, now those are real high ideals.  They say fraternity and equality and other bullshit.
Click to expand...


Well, the US says "democracy", then they go and fund a group that helped to take down the democratically elected leader of Venezuela. 

Ideals? No, read my signature. It's true for the US in every way.


----------



## Unkotare

evenflow1969 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> China has been making deals and signing contracts all over Africa for the last couple of decades.
> 
> To blame it on Trump is idiotic.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese aint calling these countries shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ask any Chinese businessman or worker who gets sent by his company to there. I'm sure there are plenty of Chinese words for "shithole".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chinese all ready live in a shit hole I am not sure they would notice any difference from home!
Click to expand...




???


----------



## Slyhunter

Tommy Tainant said:


> Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump
> 
> Soft power.
> 
> Nobody does anything for nothing.
> 
> Isolationism is not a valid strategy.


Good, Africa is a bottomless black pit of need.


----------



## yidnar

Tommy Tainant said:


> Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump
> 
> Soft power.
> 
> Nobody does anything for nothing.
> 
> Isolationism is not a valid strategy.


 who gives a shit ..


----------



## Litwin

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> China has been making deals and signing contracts all over Africa for the last couple of decades.
> 
> To blame it on Trump is idiotic.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese aint calling these countries shitholes.
Click to expand...

my African friends don't like china much , i am 100% sure that the democratic ex colonial powers  do better then the Hans in  Africa , and must do more


----------



## Litwin

JGalt said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the U.S. has been spending 100's of billions of dollars to build military bases around the world and kicking down the doors of 3rd world farmers looking for terrorists.
> 
> The Chinese have been going all over Africa and South America building schools, hospitals, and paving roads for the local population. Which has resulted in lucrative mining contracts and long term leases on natural resources.   .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While China has been doing exactly that, they've also been flooding Africa and the Middle East with Chinese-made AK-47's. There's something like 70 million of them in the world today, made in China as well and Russia, Bulgaria, Romania, North Korea. Most of them you'd find in Africa came from China.
Click to expand...

*AK-47's.*, you made a great point here,


----------



## rightwinger

Lastamender said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Globally, Trump is openly mocked and not trusted
> 
> He is in over his head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you know this how? You are repeating the big lie the MSM and the networks are repeating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See how Trump had to cancel his trip to longtime ally England yesterday?
> You know England, the country we saved in WWII
> 
> They are outraged that THIS President would set foot in their country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they are letting their culture disintegrate before their eyes. Can you find an example I should worry about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> British culture is just fine
> 
> Our ability to spread our culture and values around the globe is crippled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Left wing fools say we have no culture. That is what Sweden said. Look where they are. And to deny Britain is caving to Islam is ridiculous and you know it.
Click to expand...

Sweden said our leader has no culture

They are correct


----------



## anotherlife

Slyhunter said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa: China Steps Into Soft Power Vacuum As the U.S. Retreats Under Trump
> 
> Soft power.
> 
> Nobody does anything for nothing.
> 
> Isolationism is not a valid strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> Good, Africa is a bottomless black pit of need.
Click to expand...


No, because that need is generated by the colonial powers.


----------

